# Running two miles



## Hamza7130 (Oct 17, 2020)

Can running two miles a day keep diabetes under control? Alongwith other precautions and regular medicines.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Hamza7130 

As with many questions connected to diabetes, the answer is “it depends”.

Increased activity can certainly help as part of your diabetes management strategy, but how much exercise and how regularly will vary a great deal from person to person.

Exercise and activity generally increases sensitivity to insulin, and is associated with improvements in many health markers, but it isn’t enough on its own and has to be seen in a wider mix of approaches as you suggest, including medication of necessary and *crucially*... food choices.

The food/medication balance probably plays the biggest single role in the success (or otherwise) of most people’s diabetes management attempts. 

Ideal medication and exercise/activity approaches can both be completely undone by unhelpful food intake.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 18, 2020)

I am not a runner never have been and never will be but I have personally found things are not static and are not set in stone! In nearly 20 years what has worked has changed and has to be reviewed and readjusted, that has gone for food choices including portions , exercise both what type and duration, and medication.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 18, 2020)

If other precautions include not eating so many carbohydrates that your blood glucose is elevated then running will probably be good for you. Humans always used to run around - it is our nature - borrow a two year old child if you want to check this.


----------



## Philomena (Oct 18, 2020)

I hate any form of exercise but love walking.  I don’t think I’d know how to run!   I do try to get a good brisk walk in 3 or 4 times a week...anything from three to six miles.  However, I’ve been reliably informed by my Royal Marine son that it’s not so much the importance of the speed of the walk but the endurance that’s probably more beneficial to fitness and general health.  So if I’m out walking now and I’m not feeling the urge for briskness (I’m a naturally fast walker) it’s just nice to slow down and enjoy it more.  I do find a lovely drop in my blood glucose levels.  
It might not work for everyone but for me I know I don’t have to do any running or other forms of exercise, like gym work, to keep reasonably fit and to drop my weight, blood pressure and blood glucose levels.  It’s something I enjoy and can maintain and I think that’s the main point...


----------

